# Fox problem?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/poultry/491204-fox-problem.html

I started the above thread in the poultry forum but thought some of you trappers & hunters might know better what to do or if I keep all my birds penned up for awhile will the fox move on?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Fox can't just hang around if there isn't any food but they will check back often if they succeeded once. Sometimes it seems that animals are always looking over your shoulder for something or someone to eat.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That's what I'm afraid of! She's already got 5 guinnea's that were setting in various places over a few weeks time. 
Now everyone is locked up but they don't like it, rather safe than sorry right now I guess. Still hoping she makes a stupid move & we get the momma, she has 2 kits that we know of.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Option #5 is ; motion sensors turning on lights and a Mossburg 12ga.

and trying to stay awake all night . . lol


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with a large enough live trap you may be able to successfully trap them and terminate the problem 

a 2 door live trap is preferable as they can be shy about going into a box

or if you don't want to do it yourself , get a local trapper


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not just night time that she's coming, we actually saw her at 6:45 a.m. 1 morning heading in our woods with 1 of our birds already.

Still keeping the birds all penned up & guns loaded but so far we haven't been lucky enough to get her.
We do have a local trapper coming early next week to scope out the woods & hopefully he'll be able to get them.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

this time of year the kits are still hunting with the adults so chances are you're d dealing with 5-7 fox.fur prices are going to be up again so if you could hold for prime fur it'll pay for a lot foul!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When is prime fur time?
I know she has at least 2 kits but that's all the neighbor has coming in his yard. He thinks they are cool so lets them hang around, said they even come in his yard while he's out there now. I guess they have a den in the woods behind his house.
I know thy are coming from down there(about 3/4 of a mile) because when we saw the mother she came out of our woods from that direction.
I don't think he's feeding them but too friendly with people & they will make a stupid mistake!
Still have all my various birds locked up which I don't like but i don't want to feed the fox either.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you own a dog? I've have had dogs all my life and when our old blue heeler died we went without for 1 1/2 yrs (longest ever for me) Well, I was looking out our window at the sheep and newborn lambs, wouldn't you know a grown fox went right thru the fence during the day thru the lot where the lambs were but some ewe's stomped at it so it moved thru the other end of fence. We'd been without a dog during that time and the fox moved in, well we went and got a dog (heeler/boxer) he patrols the property and is quite the killer of ground hogs and raccoons and seems to have displaced that fox too. I think the presence and smells of a large dog vacates foxes, hopefully coyotes too, thou I've seen their tracks around outside pasture fence. ~Chris


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We do have 2 Livestock Guardian dogs, 1 in each pasture with our goats. They always stay with our goats & our poultry free range(normally) & never go in the pasture. they learned early that they can't with our dogs. They won't let anything in the pastures but that doesn't help around the rest of the property.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Check with some locals in your area as fur priming depends on local conditions but primarily after a good hard frost. prices of fur will vary depending on your are and the type fox (red fox or grey fox).one thing for sure,if you check NAFA national ameician fur auction and follow their guidelines of preparing the fur for sale they are by far the highest paying place to sell.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Hopefully we'll be able to get them soon. I can't wait till after a hard frost.


----------

